# How to get a lid off?



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, love this forum! I've only been canning for about a month. Have opened a few jars and have a very hard time getting the lids off. I'm using a can opener to pop them off! Right now I am buying all new lids but "might" try to reuse some in the future, and my can opener method damages them. 

Question-,how do you get the lids off ?

Thanks!

Shelly


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Although we would never re-use a lid for canning, we use them all the time when we are using our jars for storage or putting a half-full jar into the 'fridge. 

As for how do we pry the lids off---with a table knife blade or a spoon or fork handle between the lid and the first line where you screw the ring onto the jar. Place said implement betwixt the two and pry--it will pop right off and your lids will remain intact, with no bends in them.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

homstdr74 said:


> Although we would never re-use a lid for canning, we use them all the time when we are using our jars for storage or putting a half-full jar into the 'fridge.
> 
> As for how do we pry the lids off---with a table knife blade or a spoon or fork handle between the lid and the first line where you screw the ring onto the jar. Place said implement betwixt the two and pry--it will pop right off and your lids will remain intact, with no bends in them.


Hi homstdr74,

Thank you! I better stick with the guidelines and not reuse those lids for canning. The good thing is Walmart is near by and when I buy jars I always pick up a few packages of lids. Would hate to spend all that time and energy to can and have a lid fail later. Or be really afraid to eat the contents ;-)

Shelly


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the 'churchkey' openers the best. There was a thread within the last year that had pictures of people favorite openers, do a search for it. I certainly reuse the lids for storage so worthwhile not damaging them.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Our forks are the exact thickness as the smallest distance between the thread(on the side of the jar) and the lid. I place the fork's side between the two and twist. The lid pops off without any bend. I save 99% of my lids. Tho I know you are not supposed to reuse them for canning, I have tested a known method and it works. I did this just incase one day, lids were not ava. There was a lid shortage in the 70's, we tried different things. The ones I tried for reuse, were ones that came off water bathed canned food. I boiled the lids in bakeing soda/water to puff up the sealant. Then I canned with the ones that "looked" usable to me. I had a 100 % seal rate. I'm only telling you this for information- I Am NOT suggesting anyone to use this method.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I use my fingers. I have a good "gorilla grip" and I can pull off the lids. This works better with the regular lids. For wide mouth lids, I use the flat end of a can opener.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

7thswan said:


> There was a lid shortage in the 70's, we tried different things. The ones I tried for reuse, were ones that came off water bathed canned food. I boiled the lids in bakeing soda/water to puff up the sealant. Then I canned with the ones that "looked" usable to me. I had a 100 % seal rate. I'm only telling you this for information- I Am NOT suggesting anyone to use this method.


I was recently given about 20 boxes of regular mouth lids that were probably from the 80's - new, in the boxes. (BTW, the seal rate is 100% on these old lids - yay!) The sealing compound is much "fluffier" than the compound on new lids. Have you tried this method with newer lids? I've re-used lids manufactured in the last couple of years that were used to seal jelly with no problem since the dent in the compound is very shallow due to the short processing time, but I haven't tried using lids from other WB-canned jars.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, the test was done with newer lids. I PC'd them in the reuse test.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Vosey said:


> I like the 'churchkey' openers the best. There was a thread within the last year that had pictures of people favorite openers, do a search for it. I certainly reuse the lids for storage so worthwhile not damaging them.


Hi Vosey, Never heard of a churchkey opener! Will checkout that thread.

Thanks!

Shelly


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

7thswan said:


> Our forks are the exact thickness as the smallest distance between the thread(on the side of the jar) and the lid. I place the fork's side between the two and twist. The lid pops off without any bend. I save 99% of my lids. Tho I know you are not supposed to reuse them for canning, I have tested a known method and it works. I did this just incase one day, lids were not ava. There was a lid shortage in the 70's, we tried different things. The ones I tried for reuse, were ones that came off water bathed canned food. I boiled the lids in bakeing soda/water to puff up the sealant. Then I canned with the ones that "looked" usable to me. I had a 100 % seal rate. I'm only telling you this for information- I Am NOT suggesting anyone to use this method.


Hi 7thswan, thank you for this helpful information since you never know we might have lid shortages again. 

Shelly


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> I use my fingers. I have a good "gorilla grip" and I can pull off the lids. This works better with the regular lids. For wide mouth lids, I use the flat end of a can opener.


Hi Sally, "gorilla grip" LOL! Duh I never thought of using the flat end of the can opener until I read your post! I was using the pointy end and literally placing a hole in the lid.

Thanks,

Shelly


----------

